
Samsung teases a new Windows 8 notebook with brushed metal design  - imkarthikk
http://www.the4cast.com/news/samsung-teases-a-new-windows-8-notebook-with-brushed-metal-design-and-rounded-edges/
======
benologist
Spammy rewrite and spam submission of an article about a youtube video:

<http://youtu.be/sk8hNsdwbFM>

